# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  النسخة الشهرية الثالثة من CyanogenMod 10.1 متوفرة لمجموعة من الأجهزة

## mohamed73

أعلن  الفريق المطور لروم CyanogenMOD والتي تعتبر أحد أشهر الرومات المخصصة  لأجهزة أندرويد عن دورة شهرية جديدة من الروم وهي CyanogenMod 10.1 M3،  والمبنية على نسخة أندرويد 4.2 (جيلي بين). وتأتي هذه الروم أكثر ثباتًا من  النسخ التي تصدر يوميًا وتعُرف بالنسخ الليلية nightlies.
النسخة  الجديدة متاحة لعدد من الأجهزة يقارب الـ 25 جهاز بما في ذلك النسخة  الأمريكية من هاتف Samsung Galaxy S III، والنسخة الدولية من HTC One X،  ومختلف نسخ Samsung Galaxy Note و Galaxy S II، وبعض أجهزة Nexus من غوغل،  وبعض أجهزة LG من سلسلة Optimus.
ويتوقع أن يزداد عدد الأجهزة  المتوفرة لهذه النسخة الجديدة خلال الساعات والأيام القادمة، وليس عليك إلا  الاطلاع على القائمة المحدّثة من فريق عمل سيانوجين الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، أو البحث عن تحديث جديد عن طريق الجهاز في حال كنت تعمل على نسخة سابقة من نسخة هذه الروم.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## damian11595

machkor

----------


## radouanaka

merciiiii

----------

